# THULE-Fahrrad-Dachträger für neues CUBE AMS Pro



## SuperJemp (16. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Wollte wissen ob ich mein CUBE AMS Pro 2006 (20'') "sorglos" mit meinem aktuellen Fahrradträger THULE Tour 510 (Dachträger) transportieren kann. Das Bike-Unterrohr welches mit der THULE Tour 510-Zange geklemmt werden soll, scheint ziemlich dünnwandig zu sein. Deswegen meine Frage ob dieser scheinbar dünne Rahmen diesen Transport unbeschädigt überstehen wird??
Das Fahrrad soll dabei nur über kurze Strecken (ca. 50km) und über Landstrassen (max. 90km/h) transportiert werden....

Oder sollte ich lieber den neuen Fahrradträger THULE ProRide 591 kaufen? Hat zwar auch eine Klemmzange, hab aber irgendwo gelesen dass diese "sanfter" klemmt als die Tour 510-Zange. Dabei bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich diese Zange an meinem AMS Pro verwenden kann, da ich zwei Flaschenhalter montiert habe.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Transport eines AMS Pro mit beiden Trägern?

Besten Dank im voraus für eure Antworten...


----------



## armin_k. (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Habe das Cube AMS PRO in 20Zoll und auch einen Flaschenhalter unten....

Besitze der Atera Giro Dachträger. 

Da lässt sich das Rad problemlos einklemmen....

Ist vielleicht eine Alternative zu Thule??

Liebe Grüße - Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (22. Mai 2006)

Servus,
wir haben seit ca. 2Wochen den Thule Pro Ride 591 und bei dem kannst du wirklich nichts falsch machen wenn du in dir kaufst. Falls das noch was hilft der Thule wurde vom ADAC und von der Stiftung Warentest schon getestet und da war er jedesmal der Testsieger!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## SuperJemp (22. Mai 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> wir haben seit ca. 2Wochen den Thule Pro Ride 591 und bei dem kannst du wirklich nichts falsch machen wenn du in dir kaufst. Falls das noch was hilft der Thule wurde vom ADAC und von der Stiftung Warentest schon getestet und da war er jedesmal der Testsieger!
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Hi,

Benutzt du diesen denn auch fuer einen AMS Pro (duennwandiger Rahmen)? Klemmt die Zange nicht zu stark? Hast du auch 2 Flaschenhalter am Rad montiert?

Dank im voraus fuer die Antworten...


----------



## Astaroth (22. Mai 2006)

Servus,
nein verwende den THule nicht für ein AMS sondern für ein Stumpjumper  !
da man die zange mit der hand schließt und ein wenig gefühl in den fingern hat dann denke ich das man da nichts kaputt macht auch wenn du ein dünnwandiges bike hast.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## WDieter (28. August 2007)

Hallo,
suche einen Dachträger für 2 MTB bei dem die Federgabeln direkt mit dem vorderen Träger verschraubt werden (selbstverständlich nach Ausbau der Vorderräder)--kennt jemand von euch Typ oder auch Hersteller eines solchen Aufbaus?? 
Gruß Dieter


----------



## MooseCube (28. August 2007)

I use the 591 for the Cube AMS(messemodel), BCR601, and LTD3... No problems at all. I don't have 2 drink holders though...


----------



## richardlevy (28. August 2007)

WDieter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche einen Dachträger für 2 MTB bei dem die Federgabeln direkt mit dem vorderen Träger verschraubt werden (selbstverständlich nach Ausbau der Vorderräder)--kennt jemand von euch Typ oder auch Hersteller eines solchen Aufbaus??
> Gruß Dieter



Ich habe diese Träger von Thule. die Modelnummer habe ich nicht mehr. Bei Cube Stero war es das einzige Weg zu montieren. Bei ein Schlagloch im Autobahn (120kmh in Italien) habe ich das Rad fast verloren. Die Hinterrad hat sich von der Stange gelöst. Ich habe das rad nur noch weil er am Dachbox klemmte. Seitdem verwende ich ein andere Besfestigung beim Hinderrad und es geht problemlös.

Beim AMS von meine Frau habe ich den BMW Originalträger verwendet (Rahmen wird vom Arm gehalten und Räder festgeschraubt). Dies hält Bombensicher bis 250kmh.


----------



## norman68 (28. August 2007)

WDieter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche einen Dachträger für 2 MTB bei dem die Federgabeln direkt mit dem vorderen Träger verschraubt werden (selbstverständlich nach Ausbau der Vorderräder)--kennt jemand von euch Typ oder auch Hersteller eines solchen Aufbaus??
> Gruß Dieter



Hallo,

hab den Thule OutRide 561 der ist Top hab damit Null Probleme.

Ciao Norman


----------



## gerry. (28. August 2007)

Also ich benutze den Thule FreeRide 530. Mein AMS Pro 125 '07 hält bombenfest bis 160km/h erprobt  Der ProRide 591 war mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer.


----------



## S.D. (28. August 2007)

Ich wäre da sehr vorsichtig. 
Seit ich bei einem Bike-Händler gesehen habe, wie schnell das Unterrohr eines AMS-Pro nur durch Eigengewicht in einem Montageständer (der das Rohr sehr breitflächig umschloß) zusammengedrückt wurde, bin ich mit solchen Trägern übervorsichtig.
Muss aber letztendlich jeder selber wissen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerdi1 (29. August 2007)

Ich hab mir die da gekauft: 
http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...atID=351000083&articlePaging=6&ProdPerPage=20
Hatte auf Grund von einer neuen Dachbox die Grundträger übrig. Einzig die Hinterradaufnahme ist nicht ganz ideal, die Gabelklemmung hält dafür Bombenfest.


----------



## Cuberider2812 (3. September 2007)

Habe ebenfalls wie Norman68 den Thule Outride 561, den ich nur sehr empfehlen kann! Das Rad wird wie mit einem Schnellspanner mit der Gabel am Träger montiert. Also nix mit Rohr einklemmen und quetschen! Der Träger ersetzt praktisch das die Nabe vom Vorderrad. Es gibt sogar noch einen Halter für das Vorderrad, den man dann zusätzlich noch auf den Dachträger machen kann. Den hab ich aber nicht. Ich leg mein Vorderrad immer in den Kofferraum!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## norman68 (3. September 2007)

Nabend

den Träger für das Vorderrad hab ich auch. Doch sollte man da sehr vorsichtig mit sein. Das hab ich Thule auch schon geschrieben das es mit LRs mit Scheibe sehr, sehr eng wird und die Scheibe sich verbiegen kann. Da sollte die mal was daran ändern.

Ciao Norman


----------

